#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Behindertenausweis! >

## sun

Hallo zusammen! :zd_bye_3_cut:    Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen, obwohl ich aus Österreich komme.  Ihr wisst ja, dass ich an Morbus Bechterew und noch an paar Kleinigkeiten an Krankheiten erkrankt bin.   Als ich vor zwei Jahren zur Kur musste, hat mich diese Ärztin darauf hingewiesen, dass ich einen Behindertenausweis ansuchen sollte. Letztes Jahr hat sie wieder nachgefragt. Hab auch schon mit meinem Hausarzt und Rheumadoc darüber gesprochen. Die meinten alle, ich sollte den ansuchen. Und wie ich bin, habe ich es natürlich bis heute noch nicht gemacht.   Ich weiß auch nicht, aber mir kommt immer vor, dass ich das nicht bin. Obwohl, wenn ich so meine Kurberichte lese, die Einschränkungen und so. Da kann einen schon übel werden. Die nehme ich im alltäglichen Gebrauch vor lauter Gewohntheit, gar nicht so war. Man macht es meistens dann irgendwie anders, was natürlich auch von der Haltung und so wieder nicht gut ist. Das höre ich dann immer von meinem Physiotherapeuten, zu dem ich mind. 1x mal wöchentlich hingehe. Das schon seit drei Jahren.   Mein Chef hat jetzt für ein Jahr eine Förderung für mich bekommen 25% vom Lohn und 50% der Lohnnebenkosten oder so. Ist eine Menge Geld.   Jetzt läuft diese Förderung aus. Und nun will er gerne, dass ich den Behindertenausweis ansuche.  Wie läuft das genau. Das Formular habe ich ja schon zu Hause. Ab wann ist es gut, den anzusuchen? Ab wie viel % ist es für den Arbeitsgeber sinnvoll? Nicht das ich den jetzt ansuche und dadurch nur Nachteile habe.   Könnt ihr mich vielleicht ein wenig darüber informieren und aufklären.   Auf was soll man achten?  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Über jede kleine Information wäre ich euch sehr dankbar

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, ab welchem Grad der Behinderung (GdB [zwischen 20 und 100 Punkte]) dein Arbeitgeber Vorteile hat.
In Deutschland ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass man in Deutschland als Ausweisbesitzer erst ab 50 Punkten einen Schwerbehindertenausweis bekommt, davor ist es "nur" ein Behindertenausweis. Die meisten Vergünstiungen und Vorteile hast du erst ab 50 Pkt., also dem Schwerbehindertenausweis in Deutschland. Das könnte ich mir Vorstellen, ist ist Österreich ähnlich. Die Versorgungsämter sind hier allerdings um dem Staat Geld zu sparen auch dazu angehalten, möglichst unter 50 Pkt. zu bleiben...
Und auch wenn dir der ausweis jetzt sehr große Vorteile bringen könnte, musst du halt auch dran denken, dass du evtl. mal einen neuen Arbeitsplatz antreten musst und da ist er vielleicht ein Nachteil...
Genauere Infos habe ich leider nicht für dich, aber eine Idee. Entweder versuche z.B. das Versorgungsamt in deiner Nähe anzuschreiben oder an Universitäten gibt es immer- sicher auch in Österreich- einen Schwerbehinderten-Beauftragten. Die sind zwar eigentlich für die Studis zuständig, aber vielleicht, wenn du eine liebe Mail schreibst, kann dir so einer ja auch weiter helfen. 
Viel Glück! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@sun 
Dein zuständiges Versorungsamt bzw. Deine zuständige Behörde gibt Dir hierrüber gerne Auskunft.
Wie aber immer so im Leben Antworten bekommst Du nur wenn Du frägst !

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Danke Leonessa, das ist eben mein Bedenken. Deshalb möchte ich mich so gut wie möglich vorher darüber informieren. 
Am besten aus Erfahrungen oder so, weißt du wie ich meine.  
@Obelix, danke! Aber das man bei Fragen, antworten bekommt, das war mir schon klar. Ich brauche aber einen der mir konkret und ehrlich sagt ob es für mich jetzt gut ist oder nicht.  
Das ist ja nicht was, was man wieder zur Seite legt. Wenn ich einen habe, muß ich den dann auch immer vorlegen. Ich muß und nicht nur ich kann.  
Deshalb haddere ich mit mir jetzt scho fast drei Jahre so hin und her. Eigentlich seit der ersten Kur in Bad Gaste FEb. 2004.  
Und seit letztes Jahr ganz extrem, das die Ärzte mich immer drauf ansprechen. BZW die in der Kur. Und beim nachfragen ob das für mich schon in Frage käme, also bei meinem Rheumadoc und Hausarzt, die meinten dann, ja unbedingt machen. Aber genau kennen sie dich eben auch nicht aus. Habe ja mit ihnen darüber gesprochen.  
Mein Hausarzt hat mir sogar damals die ganzen Diagnosen alle zusammen geschrieben, was ich drauf schreiben soll und so. Jetzt sind ja noch zwei dazu gekommen. 
Ach eine schwierige Entscheidung.

----------


## Christiane

Mit dem Ausweis (mindestens 50 %) hast du Steuervorteile und genießt einen gewissen Kündigungsschutz. Dein Arbeitgeber darf dir nur mit Zustimmung des Versorgungsamtes kündigen, dadurch wird das Ganze stark erschwert. 
Falls du deine Arbeitsstelle doch verlieren solltest, hast du Anspruch auf berufliche Förderung durch das Arbeitsamt.
Zu deinen vertraglichen Urlaubstagen kommen noch 5 zusätzliche dazu. 
Nach meinem Wissen bist du nicht verpflichtet, den Ausweis überall zu zeigen.

----------


## Brava

Ich hab dir eine Pn mit link geschickt

----------


## Obelix1962

@christiane 
Dies ist die Rechtslage in Deutschland, dei Regelungen in Österreich sind etwas anderst !

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
@brava, danke! 
@christiane, ich glaub schon das man das in Österreich ab eine gewisse Prozentzahl machen muß.  
Hat wer von euch schon mal einen angesucht?  
Wie ist das dann, fehlt man dann in der Firma wieder oft, wegen Gutachtertermine und so. Aber das wäre ja dann wieder egal, denn mein Arbeitsgeber will es ja

----------


## Brava

Nein leider weiss ich das nicht

----------


## sun

Kann man den vielleicht auch ansuchen und wenn einem die Prozentzahl nicht passt, dann auch ablehnen? Oder muß man ihn dann nehmen?  
Oder, manche behaupten immer bei der Kur, das alleine die Diagnose Morbus Bechterew schon 40 oder 50% ist ohne Schweregrad. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau die Zahl 40 oder 50 war es.  
Stimmt das? Was ist dann mit den anderen Diagnose, werden die dann addiert oder wird nur das schlimmste genommen? Berücksichtigt werden die dann schon oder?

----------


## Maggie

Hallo, 
also ich habe einen Behindertenausweis, allerdings in Deutschland.
Wie das in Österreich ist, kann man eventuell danach googlen?? 
In Deutschland ist es so, dass wenn der Grad der Behinderung einmal feststeht, man den bestimmt nicht mehr abwählen kann, sondern erst wenn das Versorgungsamt der Meinung ist, dass der Grad der Behinderung nicht mehr zusteht, die den kürzen oder ganz wegnehmen.
Sollte man nur 20 oder 30 % haben, kann man sich beim Arbeitsamt gleichstellen lassen und gibt dem AG das Schreiben mit der Gleichstellung, somit hat man einen erweiterten Kündigungsschutz. 
Sie Höhe der Steuererleichterung richtet sich nach dem Grad der Behinderung. Man lässt diesen Freibetrag vom Finanzamt in die Steuerkarte eintragen und hat somit eine geringere Steuerbelastung, oder aber man macht dies beim Lohnsteuerjahresausgleich geltend. 
Ab einem Grad von 50 bekommt man vom AG Zusatzurlaub, die Höhe richtet sich nach der Tage-Woche in der man arbeitet. 5 Tage-Woche ergeben 5 Tage Zusatzurlaub.
Zusatzurlaub teilt das rechtliche Schicksal mit dem Erholungsurlaub und verfällt genauso wie der Erholungsurlaub, wird er nicht rechtzeitig genommen. 
Nachteile durch meinen Schwerbehindertenausweis hatte ich noch keine. 
Wie hoch der Grad der Behinderung ausfällt bestimmt das Versorgungsamt. Es gibt extra einen Katalog mit verschiedenen Krankheiten und schwere der Krankheiten nach dem sich das Versorgungsamt richtet.
Wenn man mehrere Erkrankungen hat und die unterschiedlich bewertet sind, kann man die verschiedene Grade der Behinderung nicht zusammenzählen.
Beim Grad der Behinderung kommt es immer darauf an, wie sehr man in seiner gesamten Lebensqualität eingeschränkt ist. 
So ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen. Allerdings weis ich nur über die Bestimmungen in Deutschland bescheid. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## sun

Hallo Maggie! 
Danke erstmal.  
Ab wann bekommt der Arbeitsgeber Unterstützung? 
Arbeitest du noch? Wenn ja, hast du in dieser Zeit mal einen Jobwechsel gemacht. Hattest du damit dann Probleme?

----------


## Maggie

> Hallo Maggie! 
> Danke erstmal.  
> Ab wann bekommt der Arbeitsgeber Unterstützung? 
> Arbeitest du noch? Wenn ja, hast du in dieser Zeit mal einen Jobwechsel gemacht. Hattest du damit dann Probleme?

 Hi Sun, 
soviel ich weis, bekommt der Arbeitgeber hier in Deutschland nur Unterstützung, um einen Behindertengerechten Arbeitsplatz einzurichten. 
Ja ich arbeite noch, habe schon immer gearbeitet. Habe jedoch seit meiner Behinderung den Arbeitsplatz nicht gewechselt. 
Ich weis nicht, ob ein AG gerne einen Behinderten einstellt, denke eher nein, bzw. es kommt wohl auch auf die Behinderung drauf an. Wenn vorauszusehen ist, dass der Behinderte AN öfters krank sein wird, wohl eher nicht.
Die ersten 6 Wochen der Erkrankung muss ja der AG den vollen Lohn weiterzahlen, vorausgesetzt es handelt sich um eine Ersterkrankung und um keine Folgeerkrankung.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## günni

na ja..... 
bin ja schon seit 98 "frühberentet" und mglw. hat sich da gesetzmssig was geändert? 
HABE SELBST 
leider trotz heftiger bemühungen keinerlei unterstützungenb im a-umfeld bekommen....sollte wohl mit meiner zunehmenden chron. krankheit (ms mit prim. prog. verlauf) "verschwuinden"! 
aaaber...in einer andere niedrl. der fa. hatten wir einen voll querschnittsgelähmten konstrukteur eingestellt....dieser hatte auch sein zusatzstudium finanziert bekommen und die fa. hat für ihn (bei neiewinstellung-ersteinstellung von schwerbeh. war das so) immerhin 1 jahr lang 80%lohnkostenzuschuss bekommen und auch zuschüsse für nen neuen aufzug, den einger. a-platz usw.... 
Günni

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Von denen wo mein Arbeitsgeber jetzte in Jahr, also es geht noch bis Sept. einen Zuschuss bekam, war es auch so. 25 % der Lohnkosten und 50% der Lohnnebenkosten. Ist im Endeffekt garnicht wenig Geld. Wenn man den Nettolohn für 14 Monate hernimmt, sind das 50% davon.  
Querschnittsgelähm. kann ich mir noch eher vorstellen. Die sind zwar auch ziemlich bestrafft, nichts gegen die Person. Aber da kommt wohl eher kein zusätzlicher Ausfall dazu. Was bei einer Erkrankung ja anders "sein" kann. Wobei ich sicher eine bin, die nur im Krankenstand bin, wenn garnichts mehr geht und ich im KH anzutreffen bin. Aber es kommt vor. Was bei mir noch der Fall ist. Man hatte mir geraten, also die Ärzte, das ich unbedingt schauen soll, das ich jedes Jahr für vier Wochen zur Kur kann. Das wäre ganz wichtig.  
Deshalb überlege ich hin und her. 
Auf der einen Seite denke ich mir, das ich es mir dadurch sicher nicht leichter mache hier auf dem Land. In der Stadt ist das vielleicht ein wenig anders. Hier bei uns sind nicht so viele Firmen, die eine bestimmte Größe haben, das sie einen Behinderten einstellen müssen. Ich glaub hier ist das ab 100 Leute oder? Und wenn 150 Leute dann auf einen Job wie "Büro" warten.  
Auf der anderen Seite, habe ich einen sicheren Job. Das heißt ich kann den sicher immer haben, ausser es würde die Firma mal nicht mehr geben. Schließlich wollte der Arbeitsgeber ja micht haben. Und dann muß ich auch bedenken, wenn ich woanders anfangen sollte, das ich es sicher auch sagen muß, dass ich einmal im Jahr zur Kur muß. Ist es dann leichter mit Ausweis oder ohne? 
Ich weiß es nicht, deshalb möchte ich vorher unbedingt alles erfahren, bevor ich das angehe.

----------


## Brava

Hallo sun
Hat dir der link was gebracht?

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Habe Sonntag meine ganzen Befunde kopiert und den Antrag ausgefüllt und gestern gleich weggeschickt. Hab garnicht mehr lange überlegt, einfach getan und habe mich dabei nicht stören lassen, sonst hätte ich es wieder liegen gelassen .  
Puhhh jetzt ist er weg, drückt mir mal die Daumen. Bin ja gespannt wie das weiter geht. Was nun alles passiert und wie es weiter geht,  
Also wenn dann jemand noch einen Tip hat, was man beachten sollte bei diesen Untersuchungen oder was weiß ich was. Wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar über die Info.  
DRÜCKT MIR DIE DAUMEN. Endlich geschafft, das erstmal wurde mir das ans Herz gelegt Feb. 2004 bei der Kur in Bad Gastein und gestern habe ich ihn erst weggeschickt

----------


## Brava

Sun du weißt doch ,ich drück die Daumen immer

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Ich wünsch dir auch ganz ganz viel Glück! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
So diese Woche habe ich Post bekommen vom Bundessozialamt. Ich sollte am 28.08. 2007 um 16:00 Uhr zu einem Arzt gehen.  
Jetzt muß ich diesen Termin absagen, denn ich bin zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja noch in der Reha.  
Was sollte man bei diesem Termin  beachten?

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Sun! 
Wichtig finde ich bei so einem Termin, dass du offen über deine Probleme sprichst, nicht einen auf stark machst! Weil es geht ja drum, wenn du dir so einen Ausweis besorgst, dass er auch Vorteile bringt. Durch deine Krankheiten bist du schon gesraft genug!
Außerdem würde ich an deiner Stelle die wichtigsten Befunde mitnehmen oder ein Schreiben vom Hausarzt anfertigen lassen, dass die dir nicht auf einmal mitteilen können, wie gut es dir geht und dich so abspeisen. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

.... Leonessa hat völlig recht sun.... 
UND ich würde mich mal mit deinem Arzt in der Klinik (in der du jetzt bist!) sprechen.
Vielleicht hat er/ sie auch noch den einen oder anderen guten Tipp auf Lager. 
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir dabei..  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
gruß Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo ihr beiden !  
Danke erstmal, das werde ich machen.  
Das blöde ist nur, das die Untersuchung genau nach der Reha ist, wo es einem eigentlich am Besten gehen sollte bzw soll.  
Naja morgen werde ich da mal anrufen und den Termin verschieben.

----------


## sun

Hallo und guten morgen! 
Also der Termin ist heute 11. sept um 16:00 Uhr. Drückt mir bitte die Daumen.  
Werde mir nochmal alles notieren und hoffe das es gut ausgeht. Ich hoffe das ich nichts vergesse und alles erzähle, das ist eher das Problem als zuviel zu sagen.  
Der sollte ja ganz neu sein und ist Allgemein Mediziner. laut dem Bundessozialamt  
liebe Grüße Sun

----------


## Brava

Guten Morgen
Klar Sun ich drück dir fest die Daumen
Hast du wieder nicht geschlafen?

----------


## sun

Hallo Brava! 
Nein leider nicht. Aber um 8 bekomme ich wieder ein Infusion und dann werde ich wohl wieder zwei Stunden schlafen können und am Freitag bekomme ich wieder meine Remicade und dann hoffe ich das ich das ganze Wochenende schlafen kann.

----------


## Brava

Ach Sun
Nun dachte ich es geht bissele besser
Du Geisterts ja immer noch
Lass dich Knuddeln

----------


## sun

Hallo Brava! 
Nein leider nicht, aber das macht nichts.  
Unkraut vergeht nicht, hartnäckiges so wie ich, nicht mal mit Unkrautvernichter. Die Nächte dauern halt immer ziemlich  lange und sind schmerzhaft. Jetzt kann ich es kaum noch erwarten bis acht. Obwohl ich ja nachts auch Medikamente wie Tramastad, Dedolor und Celebrex genommen habe.

----------


## Brava

sun
Es macht schon was!!!
Das du solche Schmerzen hast,tut mir so leid

----------


## sun

Hallo Brava! 
Ich kann es nicht leider nicht ändern. Ich würde es ja auch ändern, wenn ich könnte. Nehme ja Medikamente. Wie nachts auch, nachts habe ich heute Dedolor, Celebrex und Tramaltropfen genommen.

----------


## Brava

Sun 
Das weiss ich doch!!!

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also der Termin war ganz ok, was raus kommt kann ich nicht einschätzen. 
ER hat alles ausgetestet, hat sich brutal gut vorbereitet, wusste alles von mir.  
Dann hat er gemerkt, das es mir Schmerzen bereitet was er so ausgetestet hat ohne das ich was gesagt habe. Der Körper reagiert eh sofort dann von selbst. Dann habe ich gezittert am ganzen Körper, also Rücken und so. Da meinte er das dies sicher davon kommt, weil ich so schlecht beinand bin. Weil ich eben zurzeit Schmerzen habe und keine Kraft habe. Dann hat er den Venflon gesehen und fragte wie lange ich nun die Infusionen schon wieder bekomme. Und was genau. Er bemerkte auch, das der linke Unterschenkel schmäler ist als der rechte, das ist mir noch garnie aufgefallen. Ich hab garnichts weiter erzählt. Das was er mich gefragt hat, Morgensteifigkeit. Ausser das ich keine Gläser öffnen kann und auch von oben nichts runter heben kann.  
Das andere hat er alles selbst gesehen, den Schuh, wo und wie ich eingeschränkt bin und.  
Er meinte dann das er jetzt das Gutachten schreibt und es zum Bundessozialamt schickt und die werden das dann entscheiden und ich werde weiteres von denen hören.  
Ja mal sehen. Bin gespannt ob es gereicht hat oder nicht.  
Gruß Nicole

----------


## Brava

Sun das wird schon
Kopf hoch gelle

----------


## Teetante

Hi Sun,  
ich drücke dann mal weiter die Daumen, bis Du das Endergebnis hast! Das wird schon klappen, zumal sich der Arzt wohl auch gut eingelesen hatte in Deinen Fall. Was man von den Vertrauensärzten hier so in der Umgebung nicht immer behaupten kann, da hört man manchmal recht merkwürdige Sachen...  
Also:  :s_thumbup:  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Wie es ausgeht, kann ich trotzdem nicht einschätzen.  
Er kannte sich zwar aus, aber wie er es bewertet, weiß ich leider nicht.  
Zumal ich auch nicht viel erzählt habe, also nur die Sachen was er mich gefragt hat. Und bin natürlich wieder tapferer gewesen als ich sollte.  
Mal sehen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Schubsi kann über sowas nur den Kopf schütteln *schüttelschüttel* 
Mensch sun du wolltest/ willst doch was von denen, nicht umgekehrt.. 
Nicht das du Lügenmärchen erzählen sollst, aber eine Beschreibung deines Alltags mit allen Einschränkungen, wäre sicherlich sehr hilfreich gewesen.... 
Ich drücke Dir aufjedenfall ganz fest die Daumen... 
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Da hast du wohl voll Recht.  
Aber so bin ich, ich kann das nicht, jammern und so. Auch nicht erzählen, wie es mir geht. Ist nicht so schlimm oder ist es gerechtfertigt, jammer ich nur, ist es so....... 
So sind meine Gedanken. Deshalb, bin ich auch froh, dass ich solche Ärzte habe. Die sehen das aber eh schon, wenn ich rein komme. Auch wenn ich aufrecht gehe. Sehen sie es am Gesicht schon, wie es mir geht.  
Mein Hausarzt sieht schon an der Nasenspitze wie es mir geht, meint er halt immer. 
Nein, mir sieht man es wirklich sofort an, Gesichtsfarbe, zittern, ..... Wenn was leichtes ist gehe ich ja nicht.  
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass der das vielleicht auch so gesehen hat.  
Schmerzen hatte ich ja, weil da ist er immer zusammen gezuckt, wenn was krachen begonnen hat oder der Körper von selbst zu zucken begann. Ihr wisst schon wie ich das meine. Auch mein Körper, also bestimmt Regionen die nicht beeinflussbar sind, haben gezittert, da meinte er, sie haben ordentliche Schmerzen oder.  
Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube werde das nie können. Da müsste ich mit mir selbst zuerst arbeiten. Es fängt wohl bei einem im Kopf selbst an, ob man sich das schon mal eingesteht, das man krank oder eingeschränkt ist, dass ist das riesen Problem bei mir.  
Deshalb habe ich wohl auch drei Jahre gewartet mit dem ansuchen.  
Drückt mir trotzdem bitte fest die Daumen.  
Jetzt könnte ich mir ja in den Arsch beißen.

----------


## Brava

sun du weisst das ich dir gern die Daumen drücke
Wenn ich so schmerzen hätte würde ich auch Jammern
Du bist schon richtig !!!!!!!!!
das mit dem Arschbeissen meinste aber nicht ernst grins

----------


## lucy230279

@brava 
wenn sie das könnte, könnte sie damit auftreten :yes_3_cut:  :c_laugh:  
@sun 
ich drück dir auch ganz ganz dolle die daumen. aber ich kenn das, schluck auch lieber mal ne schnelle schmerztablette, bevor ich mir nach außen mein schmerzen anmerken lasse.. 
aber das wird schon klappen, ganz sicher!!

----------


## Brava

Lucy das war Spass gelle

----------


## lucy230279

na sag mal, das weiß ich doch!! :Grin:

----------


## sun

Hello! 
So jetzt habe ich eben beim Bundessozialamt angerufen. 
Erst hat die freundliche Dame, gleich gemeint, der Gutachter hätte sechs bis acht Wochen Zeit, das Gutachten raus zu schicken. Naja, sie war dann aber doch recht nett. Und schaute in den PC.  
Sie meinte der Akt wäre gestern angekommen. Und da der Amtsarzt zurzeit soviel zu tun hätte, würde das sicherlich noch ein Weilchen dauern. Auskünfte dürfte sie mir noch keine geben. Ich sollte nächste Woche mal bei ihrem Kollegen, der das dann weiter behandelt anrufen. Mal sehen was der dann sagt.  
Wenn ich daran denke, bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut.  
Boaah ich bin wirklich gespannt.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Habe heute mit dem Bundessozialamt telefoniert, der Bescheid wurde heute weggeschickt. Er meinte er könnte mir sagen, dass ich 60% hätte. 
So und nun, was mach ich jetzt damit, was kann man da jetzt machen?

----------


## Sunflowers

Hallo Sun, 
sobald du deinen Ausweis hast, wirst du in einem Begleitschreiben aufgeklärt.  :Smiley: 
Hier aber schon vorab einen Link zum Schwerbehindertenausweis: http://rechtsanwalt-eschle.de/Gesund...enausweis.html http://www.rechtspraxis.de/ausweis.html http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwerbehindertenausweis 
LG
Sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Sunflowers 
Sun kommt aus Österreich, ob da ein deutscher Anwalt was bringt? 
@ sun: 
Wie weit es den bisher gediehen mit deinem Ausweis weißt du schon was?

----------


## sun

Hallo Schubsi! 
Wie :Huh?: ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> @ Sunflowers 
> Sun kommt aus Österreich, ob da ein deutscher Anwalt was bringt? 
> @ sun: 
> Wie weit es den bisher gediehen mit deinem Ausweis weißt du schon was?

 Na ich wollte wissen ob du schon was weißt wg deinem Behindertenausweis! 
Wg Sunflowers, meinte ich da du aus Österreich kommst werden dir die deutschen Seiten im Netz zw Behindertenausweis sich nichts oder nur sehr wenig bringen. 
Oder sollte ich mich da täuschen?
Oder gibt es einen internationalen Behindertenausweis?
Weiß das jemand? Ist das innerhalb Europas nun die "Prozedur" die Selbe?
Sprich gibt es eine einheitliche Regelung? 
Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo" 
Ich denke das ich jetzt einen bekomme oder nicht? Wenn sie meinten ich hätte 60% 
oder :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo" 
> Ich denke das ich jetzt einen bekomme oder nicht? Wenn sie meinten ich hätte 60% 
> oder

 Hi Sun,  
in der Regel werden die Ausweise per Post zugeschickt, oder was meintest Du jetzt? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## sun

Hallo Andrea! 
Also liegt er am Montag im Briefkasten oder ist das erst der bescheid? Ach das sehe ich eh.  
Aber was kann ich damit jetzt machen, was hilft der mir jetzt?

----------


## Sunflowers

> Na ich wollte wissen ob du schon was weißt wg deinem Behindertenausweis! 
> Wg Sunflowers, meinte ich da du aus Österreich kommst werden dir die deutschen Seiten im Netz zw Behindertenausweis sich nichts oder nur sehr wenig bringen. 
> Oder sollte ich mich da täuschen?
> Oder gibt es einen internationalen Behindertenausweis?
> Weiß das jemand? Ist das innerhalb Europas nun die "Prozedur" die Selbe?
> Sprich gibt es eine einheitliche Regelung? 
> Schubser

 Ich wusste nicht, dass sie aus Österreich kommt! In Deutschland gelten die Dinge die ich schickte, bin selbst im Besitz eines Ausweises. 
Wenn dir hier niemand helfen kann, musst du wohl warten bis du den Ausweis in der Hand hast oder du gehst zu einer Beratungsstelle.  :Zwinker:

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Also ich habe jetzt den Bescheid mit 60% bekommen. Das war jetzt ein Bescheid mit dem Behinderungsgrad jetzt bin ich auch "begünstigter Behinderter".  
Bei diesem Bescheid war ein Antrag für Behindertenausweis dabei. Den mußte ich jetzt ausfüllen und wieder retour schicken. Ab 50% kann man den erst ansuchen. 
Naja gesagt, getan        mal sehen wie lange es nun noch dauert.  
Heute war ich bei der BH und habe den Antrag für Parkberechtigung für Behinderte geholt, bzw gleich ausgefüllt. Der Amtsarzt hat mich gleich angeschaut und auch meine Befunde und schwub hatte ich das Attest dafür. Also hab ich den jetzt auch.  
Für den Ausweis mußte ich jetzt 26,40 Euro bezahlen, kann man das wieder irgendwo einreichen? Wie die Rezeptgebühren beim Steuerausgleich Sonderausgaben oder so? Soll ich die Rechnung aufbehalten?

----------


## Christiane

Ihr müßt in Österreich bezahlen? Achgottachgottachgott. Heb mal die Rechnung auf und versuch es über den Steuerausgleich. Ob es bei euch anerkannt wird, weiß ich nicht, aber man kann es ja probieren.
Ich habe 100%, allerdings ohne Parkberechtigung, und mußte nicht bezahlen. Ist offenbar in jedem Land anders.

----------


## sun

Hallo Christiane! 
Nein für den Behindertenausweis, glaube ich brauche ich nichts bezahlen, hab zumindestens nichts davon gehört.  
Bezahlen mußte ich für die Parkberechtigung.

----------


## Sunflowers

Für die Parkberechtigung zahlen? Ist interessant wie unterschiedlich das geregelt wird. In D bekommt man den auch für umsonst. Allerdings bekommt man ihn nicht nur weil man den Behindertenausweis hat, es müssen zusätzlich bestimmte Vorraussetzung gelten. Siehe hier: http://www.trisomie21.de/parkausweis.html 
Ist es in Österreich egal haptsache man hat den Behindertenausweis? Oder wie ist es dort geregelt? 
LG
Sandra

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Nein es gibt auch hier in Österreich extra Bestimmungen dafür. Nur weil man einen Behindertenausweis hat bekommt man dies nicht.  
Man muß schon gehbehindert sein. Es gibt strenge Regeln, auch hier bei uns in Österreich. Da muß es schon ordentliche Gründe dafür geben.

----------

